# Need help identifying this Fuji Carbon road bike



## strikerdtr (May 2, 2011)

Hi, was thinking about purchasing this Fuji full carbon road bike but the seller does not have any information about it, the year or the model. It have Ultegra front/rear derailleur and shifters with 105 brakes. He is asking for $800, is that a good price?









<br>








<br>








<br>


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks like a 2005 or 2006 Team Issue, check out http://www.bikepedia.com for more info
Good luck


----------

